# Canon Camcorder with grey lines



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a canon camcorder which i use to playback some mini dv cassettes which have been developing a problem lately. Whenever I playback a cassette, the playback shows with grey lines. 

I have tried the below:

recording for a few seconds and then playing the cassette again
cleaning the camera with a cleaning tape
doing fast forward and rewind several times
shaking the camera
tried also cleaning the head with a cotton bud and spirit

Please anyone can suggest how can I make it work? If need be I can dismantle wherever needed but I need guidance. The camera model no is: Canon MV200

Please help.

Regards,
Matthew


----------

